# Delta fence itself is not square -- 36-725, 10" table saw, any fixes?



## huyz (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey all,

I just exchanged a Delta 36-725 table saw because one of the miter slots was not milled properly.

Got a problem with the fence now-the fence itself is not square. I realize the tilt on it can be adjusted but it seems like the center of the fence is sucked in along the entire length on both sides. Possibly from the screws inside being overtightened from the factory.

Attached a pic to show what it looks like with a square on the cast iron top, up agains the locked-down fence.

I tried loosening the screws inside the fence to lessen the tension but it seems irreversible. Anyway just wondering if any other owners of this saw had this problem? I suppose as long as my workpiece is flat against the cast iron top and makes contact with the bottom of the fence it *should* not be a problem.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You could always build some sort of auxiliary fence. Handy to have. You can add all kinds jigs to them too….sacrificial fence, tall fence, hold downs, etc. You could always have Delta replace it, an hope the next one is better.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

What difference will it make? If the wood is flat and a 90* edge it will only touch the fence at one point of contact, where the fence and table meet.


----------



## ThomasChippendale (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks conifer for another bad advice.

The fence should be flat, my unisaw fence has the same behaviour but less pronounced, looking forward for solutions.

PJ


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Do you mean the fence is warped?

If so there isn't a whole lot you can do about it except build a auxiliary fence like Knotscott suggested or try to get Delta to replace it. You can overcompensate one end of it to far the other way so that your fence is close the entire length with it swinging from out of square one way at one end to out of square the other way on the other end but a square fence is pretty important especially when working with tall pieces on edge so it's probably not something you want to try to live with unless you can get it really close to square the entire length.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks conifer for another bad advice.

The fence should be flat, my unisaw fence has the same behaviour but less pronounced, looking forward for solutions.

PJ

- ThomasChippendale
I t was not advice it is a fact, and if cutting a taller piece it will contact the other point at the top of the fence.
If you want a solution, call customer service at Delta, and dont whine here.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

> Thanks conifer for another bad advice.
> 
> The fence should be flat, my unisaw fence has the same behaviour but less pronounced, looking forward for solutions.
> 
> ...


Well, what about cutting a dado to length where the top edge of the dado is contacting the concave center of the fence and not the bottom or the top of that sorry curved fence?????

You have to be kidding me that a brand new saw with a fence that is cupped over its entire length is acceptable!

Back we go. Get a good one.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

> Thanks conifer for another bad advice.
> 
> The fence should be flat, my unisaw fence has the same behaviour but less pronounced, looking forward for solutions.
> 
> ...


Set a mark on the board to be dadoed and adjust accordingly, and I think you mean a rabbit not a dadoe


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there any way to shim the face of the fence on that model?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would take it back and exchange it if I wasn't happy with it.

I don't have one so I can't tell for sure, but maybe you could pull the caps off the end and fill it with a board to push it back out.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Is face on other side straight? If so, can you swap them?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine is cupped a bit too, been using it going on 20 years and it has never made a difference. But if it bothers you, take it back. Yours is a little worse than mine. You could also flatten it like the sole of a plane.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

If your "bent" on keeping it you could also bondo it, flatten it, and add a pc of laminate to it, but it's a lot of work compared to taking it back.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

The way light plays tricks on eyes, I'll bet that gap that some posters are comparing to the Grand Canyon is less than .005". That's not enough to waste time on.. . What is the material that you've got the square up against? ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Have the same saw. Same issue. They are all like that.
Not a major issue, except when you can rock the piece and screw the cut.
I removed both sides and put phenolic ply instead.

You can also use UHMW - but It might be not perfectly flat.

Knotscott suggestion (as always) is spot on.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Probably wouldn't let it bother you.Knotscott offers good advice.From your pic it looks like top and bottom of the fence looks ok though.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Results are in the pudding. I'd try it for a while and see if it really cause any problems.

Knotscott is right…... put a sacrificial fence on it. If you don't I can pretty much assure you that soon or later you'll put the bare fence into the blade.


----------



## huyz (Jan 16, 2016)

> Is face on other side straight? If so, can you swap them?
> 
> - hotbyte


Both sides are squeezed in like that, so no can do!


----------



## huyz (Jan 16, 2016)

> Have the same saw. Same issue. They are all like that.
> Not a major issue, except when you can rock the piece and screw the cut.
> I removed both sides and put phenolic ply instead.
> 
> ...


It's possible the one I had before was like this too now that I think about it. I always saw a gap between the workpiece and the fence when ripping-always felt like I wasn't pushing the piece up against the fence enough.

I'll probably try to exchange it first.. but if it's just as bad will look into fixing/replacing the sides or building an auxiliary fence.

Thanks for the help with options everyone!


----------



## tchara (May 13, 2016)

I just got mine last night, and the fence is slightly cupped too. Not enough for me to worry about. I kinda figured it was common with this saw. If I paid 2000.00 for it, then I probably would be more concerned. But for the price, I think I made a great purchase…..so far.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Incra LS-III precision rip fence.

M


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Not everyone puts a supercharger on a Ford Focus mark. Jesus H.

If the dip is only a couple inches long I would try a bunch of different cuts and measure the pieces. If it's that small it won't make a difference.


----------



## jesinfla (Apr 15, 2015)

Mine has the same bow- doesn't seem to matter to me one way of the other


----------

